# Rocket R58 and Compak E8



## RobW (Dec 24, 2017)

This is my first "proper" setup after years with a Rancilio Silvia and Mazzer Mini. The Compak has red speed burrs and after 6 months is now getting pretty consistent on the dosing. Now I've assembled all of these lovely toys and have my workflow sorted it is feeling pretty dialled in.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Nice set up.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Congratulations







It all looks great!


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Looks lovely!


----------



## itn (Jul 6, 2008)

Looks awesome.. How do you find the grinder? What type size burrs does it have?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

itn said:


> Looks awesome.. How do you find the grinder? What type size butts does it have?


Do you like big butts?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

itn said:


> Looks awesome.. How do you find the grinder? What type size butts does it have?


Do you like big butts?


----------



## itn (Jul 6, 2008)

Lol oops burrs..


----------



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

And he can not lie?



coffeechap said:


> Do you like big butts?


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

coffeechap said:


> Do you like big butts?


Some people prefer flat ones...


----------



## RobW (Dec 24, 2017)

itn said:


> Looks awesome.. How do you find the grinder? What type size burrs does it have?


83mm flat burrs. Like I said now it is pretty solid on dose and I love being able to adjust by 1/100th increments. Grind quality is excellent.


----------



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

How long do the beans keep in the hopper?



RobW said:


> 83mm flat burrs. Like I said now it is pretty solid on dose and I love being able to adjust by 1/100th increments. Grind quality is excellent.


----------



## RobW (Dec 24, 2017)

M_H_S said:


> How long do the beans keep in the hopper?


The hopper holds something like 300g but I generally only put 1-2 days worth of beans in it and store the rest in an Airscape container.


----------



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

RobW said:


> The hopper holds something like 300g but I generally only put 1-2 days worth of beans in it and store the rest in an Airscape container.


So what like a 100g and you don't notice an effect in freshness on the second day? Also the last shot you pull is the grind coarser or it maintains consistency even without downward weight from beans on top?


----------



## RobW (Dec 24, 2017)

M_H_S said:


> So what like a 100g and you don't notice an effect in freshness on the second day? Also the last shot you pull is the grind coarser or it maintains consistency even without downward weight from beans on top?


I don't notice a difference to freshness. I'm curious why you ask - this grinder isn't any different in this regard from any other hopper grinder. The dose is pretty consistent until the very last shot, only when the bean level is an inch below the throat does it coarsen up a little. I just don't let the bean level drop below the top of the throat and that seems to be enough bean weight.

Not sure I would single dose this grinder. I purge 2 seconds and that seems about right, you can see a reasonable amount of retained grounds at the top of the chute.


----------



## schnee (Feb 25, 2019)

RobW said:


> This is my first "proper" setup after years with a Rancilio Silvia and Mazzer Mini. The Compak has red speed burrs and after 6 months is now getting pretty consistent on the dosing. Now I've assembled all of these lovely toys and have my workflow sorted it is feeling pretty dialled in.


Was the difference in coffee taste very big after upgrading from the Rancilio Silvia ? (i.e. did it surprise/shock you in some way - positively - or do you think it was more minimal?)


----------



## RobW (Dec 24, 2017)

schnee said:


> Was the difference in coffee taste very big after upgrading from the Rancilio Silvia ? (i.e. did it surprise/shock you in some way - positively - or do you think it was more minimal?)


I had a Mecoffee PID on the Silvia which really improved the quality of the espresso it produced (until the Mecoffee unit died). There was not really huge jump in the quality of the espresso from that to the Rocket, but the consistency is a lot better and the workflow so much faster and easier.


----------

